# New toyota tacoma



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just got a new TRD Tacoma offroad. Was just curious if anyone has put one in the sand. Got rid of my 06 f150. 12 years out at FF and never a problem. Be there for the first 2 weeks in Oct.I always air down. Just ready to see what it will do. Had to put a rack on the back and some rod holders inside the bed. Front hitch coming soon


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

My sr does great. Doesn't have all the fancy crawl control. I will be swapping the rear out for a locking differential at some point but the limited slip still does well.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 57937


Just a regular 4x4 but does great in the sand. Jersey,Delaware, and NC beaches, never been stuck.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Have an '01 with locking rear. Stock except for some slightly larger BFG all terrains. Goes like a beast. Toyota has been hard to beat in my experience.


----------

